

“Go home or face arrest”: the UK government’s latest anti-foreigner stunt - X4
http://www.migrantsrights.org.uk/migration-pulse/2013/go-home-or-face-arrest-uk-government-s-latest-anti-foreigner-stunt

======
NAFV_P
"Is this just another ridiculous idea like the plan to pay for TV adverts in
Romania trying to depict Britain as an awful country to would-be migrants?"
That is a bit like telling a teenager they shouldn't smoke and drink.

